# NetStart The system seems to lack either a network card



## Lalhmingmuana (Mar 13, 2018)

I just got this today, I'm on desktop and I've had this for 4 years, send help


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, go to search and type:- command prompt, right click on the returned command prompt and select "run as administrator" an elevated cmd prompt will open, copy all the cmd text below and right click anywhere in the cmd window select "paste" the cmd will append to the prompt.

wmic nic get AdapterType, AutoSense, Name, Installed, MACAddress, PNPDeviceID,PowerManagementSupported, Speed, StatusInfo /Format:List > 0 & notepad 0 

Press enter, this tells us what windows see's as your network cards, notepad will open with data, please copy and paste this data into your reply.


----------



## Lalhmingmuana (Mar 13, 2018)

I'm sorry, I should've wrote, I cannot enter desktop, I am at automatic repair screen, I am writing from phone, I am also getting this message 'windows system32 logfiles srt srttrail.txt', I will try and write that down in safe mode


----------

